# Cleaner in Protaras



## Georgia (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi, does anyone know of a reliable cleaner in the Protaras area? I need someone to help me out with a holiday villa, cleaning and preparing it for guests throughout the Summer. Our first guests arrive in March and we pretty much have a constant flow until October.


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

Georgia said:


> Hi, does anyone know of a reliable cleaner in the Protaras area? I need someone to help me out with a holiday villa, cleaning and preparing it for guests throughout the Summer. Our first guests arrive in March and we pretty much have a constant flow until October.


Hi, i may be able to help you out if you can PM me. Andy


----------



## Georgia (Jan 31, 2009)

andyrogers said:


> Hi, i may be able to help you out if you can PM me. Andy


Thanks Andy, I'm new at this and don't know what 'PM' means.


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

Georgia said:


> Thanks Andy, I'm new at this and don't know what 'PM' means.


Hi, me to it's private message but i can't work out how to do it my e-mail is<snip> will be easier to chat.cheers andy.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

andyrogers said:


> Hi, me to it's private message but i can't work out how to do it my e-mail is<snip> will be easier to chat.cheers andy.


Andy Georgia dosnt have neough posts to send or recieve private messages.
however you have enough to send her a visitor message.
Just click on her name and a drop down will appear. Then click on view public profile and you will find a box for visitor messages.
It is not a good idea to give your email address out as spammers trawl forums for addresses.


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Andy Georgia dosnt have neough posts to send or recieve private messages.
> however you have enough to send her a visitor message.
> Just click on her name and a drop down will appear. Then click on view public profile and you will find a box for visitor messages.
> It is not a good idea to give your email address out as spammers trawl forums for addresses.


Cheers for Veronica the advice didn't think of that.


----------

